# my trip on the southwest chief 2007



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 29, 2008)

ok i know its a year old but better late then never. just so you this whole trip was in coach.

the trip begins may 3rd 2007 by me staying up all night packing and calling the cab at 5am. He arrived at 5:30am and got to the Royal oak train station around 6AM to catch the 351 the wolverine due to arrive at 7AM. was going to to MacDonald's to kill a hour sense there next door but the inside didn't open till 7AM.

so walked up the ramp to the station(the station is nothing more then bus shelter). the train was a little late but no big deal. once on board the staff was so/so had a new conductor on board in training making announcements.. once the snack bar opened i went and got a pepporine pizza and a Pepsi and went back to my seat.

at one point at a station there was a problem with the air in one car so the rookie had to see if he could fix it. one under way we were told that we would be stopping at a station that this train does not normally stop at due to the other train being stuck behind a freight train that had problems.

something funny when this one guy was asked why he was going to Chicago he said ummm great sex even the conductor was laughing saying that just made there day. arrived into Chicago about a hour or so late. the SWC was to depart at 3:25PM or so. about 30 minutes before departing we started to board.

once on board i was not happy with were they sat me (one of the first seats with a wall in front no seat trys. we departed on time and when they came to take my ticket i asked if i could move and they stuck me in the seat behind where i was sitting (perfect sense it had the seat tray)they had assigned seats).

when they came around for dinner got the 7:30PM slot. getting close the that time the conductor announced that we will be crossing the Mississippi river. I got the crossing on tape and post it later. sense the dining car agent didn't call us i walked to the car was and was seated. *VERY FRIENDLY STAFF* for the dining car.

i had the roast chicken and a Pepsi. the chicken was good. after that paid for the dinner and went to my seat after a while i went the lounge and chatted with someone for a few minutes before he got off.went back to my seat and slept for a little bit but woke around around midnight.

They announced that we will be waiting at this station to take passengers from another train was was running late. so i got off and stretched. was talking to the conductor ans she said the last train she was on was stuck behind another freight train that hit 2 people at a crossing. they believe it was suicide.

She said they just lay down on the tracks cause they know the train can't stop.once we were under way again i decided to go to the lounge car and ended up staying there for the night and sleeping in there along with a few others. woke up on and off. about 8AM woke up and sense it was daylight out went downstairs in the lounge and got a coffee.

nice guy running the lounge. after coffee i went for breakfast. ordered the railroad French toast which i didn't care for but ate it anyway. the dining car had real silver ware but can't remember what plates they used. the dining was rocking from side to side and a couple times was almost thrown out of seat from the rocking.

after breakfast went back to the lounge for while before going back to my seat and sleeping buy taking up both seats. after the nap went back the lounge. when we arrived in ABQ for a service stop i got off and walked around. it was hot in ABQ. once back on board i went back to the lounge and stayed there for while.

got another pizza but sense there were out of the pepporiony one i got a cheese pizza instead with a Pepsi. about a hour before getting to Flagstaff got a tuna salad sandwich and a root beer sense there were out of Pepsi. arrived into flagstaff Arizona about a hour or so late on may 4th. once inside the station all hell broke loose.

The ticket agent and a passenger were yelling at each other. What happened was you can't catch the thruway connection at the station you got to catch it at the greyhound station a few blocks away. but the sign was behind the counter and she wasn't doing anything to explain she kept saying take a cab or walk its not my problem don't come in here with a attitude.

so me and a husband and wife got into a cab and got the greyhound station. they paid for the cab fair. they were going to Glendale i was heading to phoenix to meat my uncle in surprise. Anyway at the station the agent there was nice and even let us bring food from a near by jack n the box and a DQ as long as we didn't make a mess.

the bus was supposed to arrive at 11:20PM but was running a hour late. got on the bus around 12:30am bus arrived in Glendale and that family got off.i stayed on for phoenix. arrived in phoenix around 3:05am on may 5th. my uncle meat me at the station and went to his place for the week.

took greyhound back home cause the return train left to early 5am from flagstaff. was thinking of doing it anyway but could not get a refund on the geryhound tickets.I should have took the train anyway as the buses were small dirty and you have to get off at every 2 stops so they can clean the bus and change drivers.got to Detroit and took a cab home. and thats the trip. hope you like the report.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 29, 2008)

and like said heres the link for the video of the mississippi river crossing

 yes its my video


----------



## JayPea (Mar 29, 2008)

I liked your video. I took the Southwest Chief in September 2006 for its entire Chicago-Los Angeles run and the roommette I was in was also on the right hand side of the train. I remember that view well...in fact I was filming the crossing myself and remember that view very well. I'll have to do another Chief trip sometime!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 30, 2008)

Good report, and I'm glad you liked your trip!

Allow me to make a suggestion, though: paragraphing reports (seperating them into delineated groups by return carriging as needed) makes them easier to read, even if the paragraphs are not grammatically dictated. It just makes it easier to keep ones place.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 30, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Good report, and I'm glad you liked your trip!
> Allow me to make a suggestion, though: paragraphing reports (seperating them into delineated groups by return carriging as needed) makes them easier to read, even if the paragraphs are not grammatically dictated. It just makes it easier to keep ones place.


ok fixed it hows that


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 31, 2008)

Much better *thumbs up*


----------



## VentureForth (Mar 31, 2008)

Very interesting. When you book to Phoenix through Flagstaff, the website actually says "Self transfer".

I don't think it's very nice to make folks 'self transfer' when they book a through ticket. I can see a reservation agent 'forgetting' to tell someone this information if you book by phone.


----------



## glow (Apr 18, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> Very interesting. When you book to Phoenix through Flagstaff, the website actually says "Self transfer".
> I don't think it's very nice to make folks 'self transfer' when they book a through ticket. I can see a reservation agent 'forgetting' to tell someone this information if you book by phone.


Hi, I am new and posted an intro but can't find it! I will be going Flagstaff to Phoenix in a few weeks. What do you mean self transfer? I am thinking of picking up a rental car there since I am headed into Mesa and driving down might be faster and easier. Don't know for sure but if you mean there is a problem getting from the SWC to the Amtrak bus that is bleak! Thanks, glow


----------



## AlanB (Apr 18, 2008)

glow said:


> Hi, I am new and posted an intro but can't find it!


You posted the into in the News, Announcements, and Introductions forum. However, you also posted a question in your introduction that you might be better off reposting in the Amtrak Discussions forum, as you'll probably get more responses there.


----------



## p&sr (Apr 18, 2008)

glow said:


> Don't know for sure but if you mean there is a problem getting from the SWC to the Amtrak bus that is bleak! Thanks, glow


According to the printed schedules, there is no actual "Amtrak Bus" at Flagstaff. Several of the bus connections there are provided by "open road tours". These busses start at the Amtrak Station. Other busses, including some (but not all) going to Phoenix, are provided by Greyhound. These busses start at the Greyhound Station.

The Greyhound station is about 1/2 mile from Amtrak. Taxis are available.


----------



## glow (Apr 18, 2008)

AlanB said:


> glow said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I am new and posted an intro but can't find it!
> ...



Thank you - haven't got my train legs yet! I appreciate the tips. Jan


----------

